# VTV3 Phim Việt Nam - Lạc Mất Linh Hồn



## thislove (12 Tháng ba 2013)

Lạc mất linh hồn là bộ phim thứ 4 của đạo diễn trẻ Lê Minh. Từng theo  học ngành báo chí nhưng Lê Minh lại có thêm mối lương duyên với nghệ  thuật thứ bảy qua một số bộ phim như: Bến vô thường, Dốc sương mù và Cô  nàng nặng cân. Và Lạc mất linh hồn là bộ phim mới nhất của anh. Phim dài  50 tập và do Hãng phim truyện Nhà Văn sản xuất. Phim đang được phát  sóng trên kênh VTV1 vào 20h các ngày thứ 2,3 và thứ 4 hàng tuần bắt đầu  từ 30/7/2012.






​phim Lạc mất linh hồn là câu chuyện xoay quanh cuộc đời của các nhân vật chính: Hồng, Toàn,  Quốc, Bình… Hồng là con của bà Diễm - chủ quán Hoang Sơ.  Hồng là một cô  gái với tâm hồn trong sáng, trọng nghĩa và yêu võ thuật. Khi bước chân  vào trường văn hóa nghệ thuật, Hồng được mẹ dành cho một cuộc sống thoải  mái với một căn nhà thuê đầy đủ tiện nghi… Hồng chơi thân với Loan con  gái bà Nga, ông Long. 





​Điểm  chung của hai cô gái là tình yêu với âm nhạc. Và rồi một lần tình cờ,  Hồng gặp Toàn, anh trai của Loan và cũng từ đó tình cảm của họ nảy nở.  Thế nhưng, Quốc, anh trai của Toàn cũng dành cho Hồng những tình cảm yêu  mến và Quốc quyết tâm chinh phục Hồng bằng mọi giá. Ông bà Long, Nga có  3 người con, Quốc là con trai cả và đang theo đuổi con đường kinh doanh  và dưới con mắt của bố mẹ, Quốc là chàng trai “bất trị”. 






​Toàn,  chàng trai thông  minh đang theo đuổi con đường nghiên cứu khoa học và  anh là niềm hy vọng của ông bà Long, Nga. Cũng chính vì sự kỳ vọng này  mà khi biết mối quan hệ của Toàn với Hồng, ông Long và bà Nga đã kịch  liệt phản đối. Mẹ Hồng từng là một cô gái làng chơi giải nghệ và giờ là  chủ quán với công việc buôn bán giết hại động vật quý hiếm và cung cấp  gái gọi… Hồng sinh ra mà không có bố. 

Trong khi đó,ông Long, bố Toàn là trưởng phòng cảnh sát điều tra của Cục  cảnh sát môi trường, còn mẹ Toàn, bà Nga là một luật sư uy tín. Rời xa  Toàn, Hồng rơi vào lưới tình của Quốc, và rồi từ một cô gái trong sáng,  Hồng trở thành một người đàn bà nham hiểm, thủ đoạn, mánh khóe, sẵn sàng  phá vỡ hạnh phúc gia đình người khác. 

Không chỉ vậy, cô còn  lấn sâu vào con đường làm ăn phi pháp…  Xuyên  suốt bộ phim là những mối quan hệ đầy tính vụ lợi, địa vị, tiền bạc, với  những toan tính nhỏ nhen… Liệu qua những biến cố, trăn trở đó, ai sẽ là  người  giữ được linh hồn lương thiện của chính mình?Những câu hỏi đó sẽ  dần được giải đáp qua 50 tập phim Lạc mất linh hồn.


----------

